

This is what happens when you work yourself almost to death. - k33n
http://blog.outernet.io/article/329/one-step-too-far

======
anigbrowl
Yikes! A cautionary tale, to be sure. Glad to hear you're back on an even
keel; a bit of time to recharge your batteries and reconnect with the basics
of life sounds ideal. This is also a good time to read that Serious Book you
always meant to get around to, so as to keep your mind exercised without
falling back into its habitual grooves.

I think that looking after ourselves is a problem for a lot of 'knowledge
workers'. William gibson said it best, in _Neuromancer:_

 _For Case, who'd lived for the bodiless exultation of cyberspace, it was the
Fall. In the bars he'd frequented as a cowboy hotshot, the elite stance
involved a certain relaxed contempt for the flesh. The body was meat. Case
fell into the prison of his own flesh._

~~~
k33n
I really like that quote.

------
ryandvm
I thought it was pretty much settled that the old "stress causes ulcers"
theory was a myth and that current medical knowledge is that ulcers are
usually caused by the H. Pylori bacteria.

I always felt sorry for the poor guys that would get ulcers and then everyone
piles on about how they need to relax. No, it turns out they just needed
antibiotic.

